# Steam: Zwei mal CS:GO



## Hardwarelappen (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie läuft das ab, wenn auf meinem PC noch mit einem anderen Steam-Account (auf beiden ist CS:GO vorhanden) gespielt werden soll.

Die Fragen hierzu:

1. Gehen zwei Steam Accounts auf einem Rechner?
2. Muss ich CS:GO dann zwei mal gedownloadet haben?
3. Wie ist das mit Spieleinstellungen (Maussensitivität, Keybindings etc.)

MfG


----------



## killer196 (30. Juli 2014)

Hi. Versteh ich das richtig das du 2 mal dasselbe spiel auf 1pc zocken willst? 2 steamaccounts gehen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (30. Juli 2014)

Dein PC muss CS:GO 1x Installiert haben. 
Bei einem Accountwechsel passiert nichts , du hast alle Settings gleich etc. 

Ausser Inventar & Rank usw. Das ist mit dem Account verknüpft und bleibt auch so.


----------



## Erok (30. Juli 2014)

Da will wohl einer mit 2 unterschiedlichen Identitäten zocken 

Wozu das nötig ist, das kann sich jeder selbst zusammen reimen. Im Schwabenland würde man sagen, das ganze hat ein "Gschmäckle" 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Syrok (30. Juli 2014)

Man könnte auch von Item Drops ausgehen,

sollte das der Fall sein, lass es einfach, es is unwirtschaftlich ^^
Falls doch, geh auf nen Idleserver und prüf zwischendruch wann du deine 2 drops bekommen hast, mehr als 2 am tag gibts eh nicht und sobald du die hast kannst den anderen account nutzen


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Itemdrops wäre evtl sogar lukrativ - cs ist ja recht häufig auf 3-5€ reduziert und zum Teil gehen die Kisten für >1€ weg, wenn das Event durch ist und ob du tdm jetzt auf dem Main oder dem Smurf spielst...


----------



## Syrok (30. Juli 2014)

Glaub mir, es is nich lukrativ ^^
Die Skin drops sind alles cent dinger, selten über 7 cent (= 5cent bekommen bei verkauf) - das einzige was mehr bring sind kisten solange sie "neu" sind, aber die sin au ganz schnell auf 4-8 cent unten

um die wertvollen dinge zu bekommen musst du die kisten öffnen, ein schlüssel kostet 1,79 - bei 2 drops am tag musst du also damit rechnen das du an die 40-50 tage alle 2 drops verkaufen musst um die kohle für einen schlüssel zu haben und dann kann es sein das du nur n 5 cent skin in der kiste hast.

noch dazu: je länger du spielst umso seltener werden die drops, spielst du jeden tag 5 stunden kann es sein das du am 4. tag der woche schon 8 stunden brauchst um beide drops zu bekommen, am 6 oder 7 tag kanns au sein das du nach 10 stunden noch keinen drop hast.

Zahlst du selbst nix ein sondern willst das nur über den Markt finanzieren isses bullshit. 

5 Schlüssel im Monat (10 euro) kann sich wiederrum vlt irgendwann auszahlen, kann ja auch mal n Messer dabei sein das für 100-250 Euro weggeht.

Wer Geld aufm Steam markt machen will sollte Dota 2 spielen, aber da kann man nur spielen, da geht nix mit Idle. Aber auch das is nur bedingt lohnenswert. Kannst dir VLT mal n 5-10 Euro spiel im monat kaufen, aber zeit dafür haste dann eh nich weil du nur in Dota hängst um drops zu bekommen ^^

Der einzige Gewinner bei der Sache ist Steam.

Und vlt noch die Kinder die meinen das se mit nem 50 Euro AWP Skin mehr Skill haben


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juli 2014)

Naja es geht. Mit den 10ct drops kannst du dir vllt drei Schlüssel im Monat leisten und bei mir kam schon ordentlich was raus (m4 asiimov, ak redline, stattrak messer). Bin im Moment sogar mit der gekauften stattrak m4 xray noch über 100€ im Plus.


----------



## KnOrK3 (30. Juli 2014)

Erok schrieb:


> Wozu das nötig ist, das kann sich jeder selbst zusammen reimen.



Da braucht man sich garnichts zusammen reimen. Ich hab selbst 3 Smurfaccounts und hab noch nie in irgendeinem Spiel gecheatet. Es macht einfach Spaß mal wieder von 0 anzufangen und den Skillunterschied zwischen Silver Bambis und Global Elite zu spüren, und wie hoch man dann tatsächlich nach den 10 Wins eingestuft wird


----------



## Syrok (30. Juli 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Naja es geht. Mit den 10ct drops kannst du dir vllt drei Schlüssel im Monat leisten und bei mir kam schon ordentlich was raus (m4 asiimov, ak redline, stattrak messer). Bin im Moment sogar mit der gekauften stattrak m4 xray noch über 100€ im Plus.


 
Gz, ich kann bei ner Quote von ca 20 geöffneten Cases sagen das ich lieber die Kohle in Lotto investiert hätte


----------



## Teutonnen (30. Juli 2014)

Hatte natürlich auch ne Menge Schrott dabei^^


----------

